# The Masters



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't wait to watch it next week.  Anyone interested in getting a pickem going?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2016)

It should be an awesome event!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 31, 2016)

I thought you were gonna say anyone interested in going free ticket..bummer
But yeah I watch it every year.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought you were gonna say anyone interested in going free ticket..bummer
> But yeah I watch it every year.



Anyone interested in a free ticket?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't believe it's gonna be on ESPN vs CBS, gonna suck.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't believe it's gonna be on ESPN vs CBS, gonna suck.



No ESPN at the HOQ homestead?

Just download the masters app and stream it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> No ESPN at the HOQ homestead?
> 
> Just download the masters app and stream it.




Naw bro, got da ESPN, but CBS's longevity, and class in this tournament is gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw bro, got da ESPN, but CBS's longevity, and class in this tournament is gonna be hard to beat.



yep - it's a tradition thing. I ain't a big golf fan but I watch the masters. love the scenery and the CBS telecast. prolly the only thing I watch on CBS all year cept football.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 31, 2016)

ESPN runs the first 2 rounds then sat/sun on cbs same as the last few years or has it changed now??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> ESPN runs the first 2 rounds then sat/sun on cbs same as the last few years or has it changed now??





Not sure, thought ESPN bought all the rights to the Masters ??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure, thought ESPN bought all the rights to the Masters ??



Ok looked it up lol. ESPN gets days 1-2 and cbs has the final 2 days. It's been like that for awhile was hoping ESPN didn't get the full coverage. The masters is supposed to be on cbs imo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ok looked it up lol. ESPN gets days 1-2 and cbs has the final 2 days. It's been like that for awhile was hoping ESPN didn't get the full coverage. The masters is supposed to be on cbs imo





10-4, thanks for clearing that up, CBS and the Masters have been forever !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure, thought ESPN bought all the rights to the Masters ??




ESPN/Golf Channel normally handle some coverage of the practice rounds and ESPN will surely handle Thursday and Friday rounds BUT CBS Sports will handle the Saturday and Sunday rounds of the actual Tournament as it has for several decades now.

I drove by there yesterday and it looks totally different now as the Augusta National Golf Club has not only bought up an entire neighborhood (except 2 home owners that won't sell) and leveled everything and made a HUGE FREE PARKING LOT OUT OF IT but they have also bought up a bunch more properties further westward on Washington Road which includes several businesses too.  There were probably over 1,000 people working in different areas all up and down Washington Road yesterday afternoon finishing setting up all of the available parking lots precisely as needed, setting up humongous VIP type Hospitality tents and moving several heavy duty 18-wheelers load of specialized equipment into position through some back gates to be in their "normal positions" to handle every filming/reporting type thing imaginable.

My Daughter and Son-in-law and I attended the Tournament year before last and I promise you that..........

The Augusta National Golf Club is like NO OTHER PLACE ON EARTH during Masters Week because it runs everything perfectly like a well oiled machine !!!!!  You are scanned through metal detectors and searched for contraband items before entering the gates just like at the airport AND THERE IS A LARGE LIST OF ITEMS THAT YOU CAN NOT CARRY INSIDE TOO.  (NOT EVEN A SMALL SIZE FINGERNAIL CLIPPERS EITHER.....ASK ME HOW I KNOW !!!!     IF YOU ARE FORTUNATE ENOUGH TO ATTEND, YOU BETTER CHECK THEIR WEBSITE FOR ALL OF THE RESTRICTED ITEMS ETC BEFORE GETTING THERE.    

THERE ARE ABSOLUTELY NO CELLPHONES ALLOWED INSIDE THE GATES AND THEY EVEN LIMIT HOW BIG OF A PURSE THAT YOU CAN CARRY INSIDE AS WELL.  ALSO, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT POSSIBLY DRINKING TOO MUCH ALCOHOL AND MAYBE GETTING ROWDY WHILE THERE BECAUSE YOU WILL BE ESCORTED OFF THE COURSE AND JAILED AND YOU WILL NEVER BE ALLOWED TO SET FOOT BACK ON THEIR PROPERTY FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE EITHER.  THEY ALSO WILL CONFISCATE THE NUMBERED TICKET THAT YOU ARE WEARING AND THE ORIGINAL OWNER OF THAT TICKET WILL NOT BE ABLE TO PURCHASE ANY FUTURE TICKETS FROM THE GOLF CLUB EITHER.  IT IS VERY TRUE THAT THEY TAKE THINGS VERY SERIOUSLY ON MATTERS LIKE THAT.


***I see that I was typing while Toyota4X4h was posting the information above.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes I would be interested and it is gonna be tough to predict this one,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope this doesn't mess up that round of golf Slayer and myself had planned up there next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope this doesn't mess up that round of golf Slayer and myself had planned up there next week.



Shouldn't take yall that long to play a game of Putt Putt.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 31, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't take yall that long to play a game of Putt Putt.



Yes - the Fantasy Land Putt Putt in Martinez will be unaffected. Watch hole 8 though  -the clown mouth is tricky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 31, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope this doesn't mess up that round of golf Slayer and myself had planned up there next week.





KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't take yall that long to play a game of Putt Putt.



We're only playing the Par 3..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 31, 2016)

The Masters is just an event you don't miss. The TVs will be on throughout the house all weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2016)

The Masters is the only tournament i watch from beginning to end. Three years of attending practice rounds in the mid 90's absolutely hooked me for life. Following all the greats, watching John Daly hit homeruns OVER the net on the driving range, Tiger Woods in his first appearance, Greg Norman looking unbeatable and then he fell apart on a sunday.
I love it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We're only playing the Par 3..



The security team has all sorts of cool toys they can't wait to try out on you. You'll be flopping like a fish, eyes swollen shut and bleeding out the ears in no time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The Masters is the only tournament i watch from beginning to end. Three years of attending practice rounds in the mid 90's absolutely hooked me for life. Following all the greats, watching John Daly hit homeruns OVER the net on the driving range, Tiger Woods in his first appearance, Greg Norman looking unbeatable and then he fell apart on a sunday.
> I love it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 31, 2016)

I miss tiger being tiger. The chip in on 12. His first win..which subsequently had me go to the pawn shop to get me a set of clubs at 13 and have played ever since. I don't care what he's done he is and will always be my fav. I def will be watching bec the sounds of cheers thru the pines on tv are amazing. I can only imagine them in person.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2016)

Well wish we could have one of them contest like we did last year.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I miss tiger being tiger.



I won't miss all the commentators fawning over him, and watching his shots when they should be showing the players on the leader board.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 3, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The security team has all sorts of cool toys they can't wait to try out on you. You'll be flopping like a fish, eyes swollen shut and bleeding out the ears in no time.



slayer, please post pics of this when the bleeding out of ear thingy starts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer, please post pics of this when the bleeding out of ear thingy starts



Slayer is immune to taser therapy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer is immune to taser therapy.



Pepper Spray too..


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 4, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> I won't miss all the commentators fawning over him, and watching his shots when they should be showing the players on the leader board.



Don't worry...we'll see his chip in on 16 plenty over the 4 days.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pepper Spray too..



Isnt it great how our bodies build immunity to things over time?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 4, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Isnt it great how our bodies build immunity to over time?



bet ol slayer isnt immune to good ol rock salt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

It just kinda makes you start dreaming again and totally forget about working !!!!!!!  

It is amazing to hear older golf fans and even some younger kids discussing the fact of whether the grass is real or not as it looks totally perfect in every respect.  Most of them have to reach down and touch it and then some still don't believe that it is real.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 4, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> The Masters is the only tournament i watch from beginning to end.



Not me. I'm going turkey hunting. You should too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been to practice rounds and the place is just awesome. I always enjoy seeing them skip balls off the water at #6 during practice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not me. I'm going turkey hunting. You should too.



Until the swamp drops about another foot, i'm out of the turkey game unless they like to swim.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I have been to practice rounds and the place is just awesome. I always enjoy seeing them skip balls off the water at #16 during practice.




Charlie,

I took this photo on Hole #16 as you can see the ball as it skipped along with several hops on the water and on this shot, the ball actually ended up within a foot or so from the flag as you can zoom in and see in my photo.  Other golfers in this same group had already hit their shots before this one that I was able to capture.  These golfers amaze me how they can do this as it as you stated............ a HUGE CROWD FAVORITE DURING THE PRACTICE ROUNDS.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not me. I'm going turkey hunting. You should too.



You don't even watch sports lol. Don't watch uga you go hunt. Don't watch golf you hunt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You don't even watch sports lol. Don't watch uga you go hunt. Don't watch golf you hunt.



he dont need to watch sports; hes prescient. A great skill to have; especially being a dog fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

Gon sports forum turkey slaughter at Elfiii's Outfitters?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm glad Elfiii could afford a place for us regular guys to hunt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bet ol slayer isnt immune to good ol rock salt.



Only one way to find out.


We'll give the gun to Toyota at the sports forum turkey hunt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2016)

go dogs giving away free turkey hunts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm glad Elfiii could afford a place for us regular guys to hunt.



slayer is hunting the 14 th hole tonight.  hopefully we get an update tomorrow.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You don't even watch sports lol. Don't watch uga you go hunt. Don't watch golf you hunt.



Don't need to watch. I got a smart phone. I can be a couch potato when I'm dead. Saturdays are for huntin' and fishin'.

Besides, I can catch the replays on cable TV Sunday night after the camo is washed and the guns are cleaned. What's not to like?

P.S. - "Pasture Pool" is a boring sport.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> P.S. - "Pasture Pool" is a boring hobby.



Fify.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fify.



I was trying to be nice, not hurtful.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 5, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I was trying to be nice, not hurtful.



dont let him bring you down elfiii. alphachief has everyone in a great mood today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2016)

Go Noles playing demolition derby.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dont let him bring you down elfiii. alphachief has everyone in a great mood today.



Who me? Why I'm as happy as a dead pig in the sunshine.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2016)

I delivered some goods around 11:30 AM today to one of my local customers located about a mile from the Augusta airport.  After delivering, I rode on down by the airport and counted 96 jets and 6 other prop planes of all shapes, sizes, colors and paint jobs that were parked on the "special parking area on one of the closed runways" just for the influx of Master's guests this week.  Man, somebody surely has LOTS and LOTS of money for sure.   There is no question that MONEY TALKS here in Augusta during the week of the Master's Golf Tournament. 

Sorry but a train-load of turkeys just don't interest me BUT I do like to look at some of these sleek looking high performance jets though....and dream as I look !!!!!   

Dang, I just looked at the radar out of Augusta Airport and see 12 aircraft that are enroute to Augusta right now and 10 aircraft that have departed the Augusta airport to go back home.  The cities involved for these visitors are Baton Rouge, Houston, Tampa, San Francisco, Ft Worth, Jackson..MS, Sugarland..TX, Stuart..Fl, Jax..Fl, Westchester..NY, Covington..KY, Toledo..OH, Savannah..GA, Dallas..TX, Mobile..AL, Sarasota..FL, Orlando..FL, Miami..FL, and Ft Myers..FL.

Keep in mind that Augusta is a very small airport by comparison and it probably handles more air traffic this week than for any two month period otherwise. 

I surely hope that they keep spending lots of their money while they are here because maybe, just maybe, it might help lower my property taxes a few pennies or so.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sorry but a train-load of turkeys just don't interest me BUT I do like to look at some of these sleek looking high performance jets though....and dream as I look !!!!!



I see tons of those coming and going from PDK everyday on my way to and from work. They have kind of lost their allure to me. If you have seen one Gulfstream on final you have seen them all. The only thing different is the paint job.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2016)

Its a great spectacle and always has been.  Can't believe Billy Payne let the homos at ESPN in on the tv rights.

My ticket source passed away about 8 years ago.  Sure was cool before that.  The coolest was when my father and I are walking to the T at 12 and we hear his name being called.  A man in a big fancy setup was waiving us over.  Turns out it was the father and brother of a gal he dated while passing through Texas during WWII.  Talk about a spread of food and beverage.  Man that was a great day!

Now come one bring me a pimento and cheese samich from the clubhouse please!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 7, 2016)

Just heard on the radio about this & checked the online leaderboard.  Even though it's early & only the 1st round, has anyone noticed Rickie Fowler already at +7 on the back 9???  At least yesterday he went back to back holes-in-one right after Justin Thomas did it in the Par-3 Contest.  

Not bad for 80-year-old Gary Player yesterday getting a hole-in-one yesterday too to be part of the record setting 9-total.


http://www.sbnation.com/golf/2016/4/6/11380536/marsters-par-3-contest-hole-in-one-video-2016-record



EDIT:  Ouch! Fowler finishes 1st round at +8 near last place so far.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 8, 2016)

Ernie Els 6-putts from within 3 feet for a record 9 on first hole at Masters...  

How embarassing for Ernie.. Looks like a Tin Cup implosion.. 

http://espn.go.com/golf/masters16/s...ie-els-6-putts-first-hole-record-nine-masters


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ernie Els 6-putts from within 3 feet for a record 9 on first hole at Masters...
> 
> How embarassing for Ernie.. Looks like a Tin Cup implosion..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/golf/masters16/s...ie-els-6-putts-first-hole-record-nine-masters



that was painful to watch


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2016)

Friday's 2nd Round, 1st hole for Ernie Els was 3-strokes better than previous day early disaster . . . 



http://www.sbnation.com/golf/2016/4/8/11392718/ernie-els-putting-yips-masters-2016

Ernie Els puts on another ugly putting display at the Masters 1st hole

April 8, 2016, 10:35a

"This is the rare instance where a *double bogey six* is an improvement." 

"haunted by the *horrorshow six-putt quintuple bogey*"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man bubba is killing my pickem

Day E
Watson +7
Cabrera +2
DuBuisson +2
Langer +1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 8, 2016)

In case anyone is interested . . . 



http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...aderboard-friday-live-blog-round-2-highlights

2016 Masters: Leaderboard, Friday live blog, Round 2 highlights

April 8, 2016


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 9, 2016)

Another windy day at the Masters. I'm keeping my on eye on the ametuer, he has a calmness about him.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4, thanks for clearing that up, CBS and the Masters have been forever !!



Thanks for skeering me to death quack

Jim Nance and Freddie Couples have been really good/best friends for a long time...........yea, I'd say its a tradition. Long as I can remember........Vividly, I can remember back to Jack's charge back in '86. 
I had Never even dreamed of hitting a golf ball back then. But even that young(Senior in HS)I knew I was seeing something special!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2016)

Another tough windy day for the golf pros . . . 



http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...erboard-saturday-live-blog-round-3-highlights

2016 Masters: Leaderboard, *Saturday Live Blog, Round 3* highlights

April 9, 2016


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 9, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Another tough windy day for the golf pros . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the update.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad it was of interest & helpful for you. 

If Jordan Spieth can hold onto the lead tomorrow for the win, who puts the green jacket on him since he was the winner last year & the winner will not be available to put it on himself??? 

Will he just go pick up the green jacket & put it on all by himself???


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 9, 2016)

This is Jordans to lose. He just lost one on 18....ur about to. 

Good for Bubba. Couldn't happen to a nicer yankee.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2016)

Ouch!  Gotta hurt for Spieth giving up 2 strokes on the last hole.  Not many under par (only 5 players today) for the day with the wind haunting them today, but tomorrow it's forecasted to be better.

Leaderboard going into tomorrow's Sunday's Round 4 . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyones game going to be fun to watch.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2016)

For those wanting to follow the tournament updates before the TV coverage begins this afternoon . . . 



http://www.cbssports.com/golf/eye-o...aderboard-sunday-live-blog-round-4-highlights

2016 Masters: Leaderboard, *Sunday Live Blog*, Round 4 highlights

April 10, 2016


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2016)

awesome update. hope spieth can hang in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I see tons of those coming and going from PDK everyday on my way to and from work. They have kind of lost their allure to me. If you have seen one Gulfstream on final you have seen them all. The only thing different is the paint job.





Flying on them NEVER gets old !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, Spieth slides down the leaderboard at 5:50pm after 12th-hole 7-stroke disaster & from the CBS live blog . . . 


5:50pm













Avg. Masters Champion from the Masters twitter page below . . .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 10, 2016)

Turning ugly for Jordan and I hate that .
Pulling for Dustin now. Anybody but Faldo s boy


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2016)

I enjoyed seeing Jordan melt down. I'm pulling for Dustin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 10, 2016)

Who the heck is Willett?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 10, 2016)

Come onSpieth
Brits act like they've won already


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2016)

But also I won't be mad if he comes back to win! Awesome either way


----------



## walukabuck (Apr 10, 2016)

Spieth needed a reality check. I get sick of his whining out there, always begging his shots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Can you say MELT DOWN ??


Tin Cup...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2016)

walukabuck said:


> Spieth needed a reality check. I get sick of his whining out there, always begging his shots.



He's good no doubt. Two things I don't like about him is his constant talking to his caddie. It's more of an aggregation though lol. And ppl talking like he's the best ever. He's good but he's not consistent. When tiger was on top in 08-09 he won more consistently. Jordan has lots more golf ahead and can certainly get more consistent and a lot better than he already is though.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> He's good no doubt. Two things I don't like about him is his constant talking to his caddie. It's more of an aggregation though lol. And ppl talking like he's the best ever. He's good but he's not consistent. When tiger was on top in 08-09 he won more consistently. Jordan has lots more golf ahead and can certainly get more consistent and a lot better than he already is though.



What he did holding the solo lead over the last 7.5+ rounds of the Masters is nothing short of incredible.  Just goes to show you just how much of a mental game golf is.  That is what I find the most fascinating about it, beyond the amount of talent and practice it takes them to be consistently good at it.

Think about the number of strokes hit during the 72 hole tournament and how just one or two mishits can drop you down significantly in the money list.  I think there was only a 25 stroke difference between first and last place over the 72 holes.  Talk about stiff competition.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 10, 2016)

No doubt oldstick. I think it can be won or lost in your head. Look at Rory he's one of the top 3 golfers but when he gets to making bad shots he's out of it.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree, I thought it was unbelievable that Spieth repeated the dominance again this year at his young age.  I was also impressed with his focus and maturity in interviews the first three rounds.  He was obviously devastated by the blow up at 12 but you didn't see any anger fits like, say from Tiger in the past.  He manged to keep it together enough to finish for T2.

He might could have been a little more gracious acting during the jacket interviews, but hey, he's still 22 and I figure he will get coached and learn from this experience.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No doubt oldstick. I think it can be won or lost in your head.



And that's where Spieth lost the Masters. At 5 under he figured all he had to do was par the back 9 and collect another green jacket. Tough to do since he bogeyed 17 3 times. He got lazy and careless and Amen Corner scored another victim.

And you said I don't "watch sports".


----------

